# Clarification of past subjunctive



## fwwd

I occasionally see conjugations like "... noi fi fost" without the "să" particle.  As far as I've been able to tell the two mean the same thing but can someone clarify if there is some difference between, for example "... să noi fi fost" vs. "... noi fi fost"?


----------



## glasscat

You can not say "...să noi fi fost" in Romanian. Do you mean "... că n-oi fi fost"?


----------



## fwwd

glasscat said:


> You can not say "...să noi fi fost" in Romanian. Do you mean "... că n-oi fi fost"?


Sorry, I meant to write "noi să fi fost". Please excuse the mangled word order.


----------



## farscape

fwwd, you may be reffering to (*eu/tu*) *n-oi fi fost* and *noi să fi fost* as suggested by glasscat.

(nu oi -> n-oi)

Here are two examples which I hope will clear the confusion, assuming I got your dilemma right:

Eu n-oi fi fost cel  mai bun = I may not have been the best
Pentru ca noi să fi fost cei mai buni = For us to have been the best



Best,

.


----------



## fwwd

Thank you glasscat and farscape, that answers it.


----------

